# Guess I’m a bit obsessed



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Lol so apparently I talk about Pugsley a bit too much at work because one of my nurses got me a new name tag holder. She said she saw it and thought of me and couldn’t leave without buying it for me lol. I love it!!
Gratuitous Pugsley pic because...well I am a little obsessed.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Iconic


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

Pugsley really is cute.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Awww that's so cute! Lol my brother will run to me everytime he sees a hedgehog on his phone or books just to show me, since he loves my reactions. 😂


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Darcie said:


> Pugsley really is cute.


Thank you I'm pretty struck with him myself


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Brooke Lancelot said:


> Awww that's so cute! Lol my brother will run to me everytime he sees a hedgehog on his phone or books just to show me, since he loves my reactions. &#128514;


Yes I'm noticing my friends and family are tagging me and showing me more and more hedgie stuff


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh just wait , it starts with a name tag holder . Yesterday I came home and there was a hedgehog toothbrush holder on the counter! lol


----------



## Chowder (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a bad habit of picking up anything cute and hedgehog related. Both my kids gave hedgehog valentines and there were a few hedgehog craft things at Target around Valentine's day. 

There's an employee at our pharmacy that has that name tag holder. We had to comment how much we liked it


----------

